# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ [Ioannis Sofia K]

## pantelis2009

Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες για να ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή του Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ ήλθαν, τα πρώτα σχέδια πρέπει να ήλθαν εχθές και η κατασκευή από βδομάδα θα ξεκινήσει. Ναυπηγός του είναι η δ. Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές Δ. Φράτης & Δ. Κοτσέλης.
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλές δουλειές και πιστεύω ότι θα παρακολουθήσουμε την κατασκευή σε κάτι ωραίο. 
Γιατί το Nautilia.gr είναι πρώτο στις ειδήσεις και μετά ακολουθούν τα ......παπαγαλάκια. 
Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες, οι βάσεις που θα πατήσουν οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες της καρίνας και τα σίδερα που επάνω τους θα ξεκινήσει το σκάρωμα.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 02 27-06-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 03 27-06-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 04 27-06-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 05 27-06-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξέχασες να αναφέρεις ότι θα κατασκευαστεί στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, δίπλα στο άλλο προς κατασκευή αμφίπλωρο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β. Τυχαία αναφέρθηκα σήμερα και εγώ _εδώ_ στο _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_ (για το οποίο φυσικά εσύ με είχες πριν αρκετό καιρό ενημερώσει).




> Στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη, από την τεχνική ναυπηγική εταιρεία _Φράττη - Κοτσέλη_, έχει ξεκινήσει το νέο _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β_  ενώ δίπλα του θα ξεκινήσει (αν δεν έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει) άλλο ένα  αμφίπλωρο με όνομα που γνωρίζουμε αλλά δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να το  γνωστοποιήσουμε.

----------


## Marios97

Καλό ξεκίνημα να έχει το νέο πλοίο!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Πολύ σωστά φίλε Παντελή οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες του καινούριο Αμφίπλωρο που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. 
Ορίστε μια φωτογραφία και από εμένα. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 27-06-2015 01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες της γάστρας έχουν κάτσει επάνω στο σκελετό που έχουν δημιουργήσει οι κατασκευαστές Φράτης & Κοτσέλης και το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει ........σάρκα και οστά, ενώ κομμάτια του ετοιμάζονται συνέχεια. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 06 07-07-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 07 07-07-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 08 07-07-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η απόλυτη εικόνα κατά την άποψη μου. Η στιγμή που κομμάτια λαμαρίνας ξεκινάνε να ενώνονται ώστε να σχηματίσουν αργότερα ένα πλοίο.

_07/07/2015_
IMG_0086.jpg
_ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_

Δύο ακόμα φωτό από το νέο αμφίπλωρο, και την έναρξη κατασκευής του.

IMG_0088.jpg__IMG_0093.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 07/07/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Χθεσινές φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες πάνω από το Θεολόγος Β για να δείτε την πρόοδο των εργασιών.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 12 18-07-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 13 18-07-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 14 18-07-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 15 18-07-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι καλή τύχη βέβαια σίγουρα για το ναυπηγείο Φράττη - Κοτσέλη η ταυτόχρονη κατασκευή δίπλα - δίπλα δύο μεγάλων αμφίπλωρων, του ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β και του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ. Αλλά ταυτόχρονα είναι και για ......εμάς καλή τύχη, αφού θα μπορούμε ανεβαίνοντας πάνω στο ένα να βγάζουμε καλές φωτό και του άλλου. 

Τράβηξα και εγώ πολύ καλές φωτό του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ πάνω από το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β το περασμένο Σάββατο, φωτό που δεν θα μπορούσαν φυσικά να τραβηχτούν από το έδαφος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών όπως αποτυπώθηκαν στη φωτογραφική μου στις 01/08/2015. Τραβηγμένες πάνω από το Θεολόγος Β.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 18 01-08-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 19 01-08-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 20 01-08-2015.jpg
για όλους τους φίλους των νέων κατασκευών.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_ (δεξιά στην φωτό) όπως φαίνεται από το ύψωμα πάνω από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Αριστερά στην φωτό το _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β_.

IMG_0161.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/08/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδο των εργασιών στο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ όπως αποτυπώθηκαν στη φωτογραφική μου στις 14/08/2015.
Βέβαια αυτή την εβδομάδα όλοι έχουν πάρει άδεια και εργασίες δεν θα γίνονται.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 22 14-08-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 23 14-08-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ 24 14-08-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο σημερινό πράγμα, να είναι καλά ο Αδριανός που με πήγε.
Κοιτάξτε πόσο άδειο είναι στις προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες και πως το βρήκα ...σήμερα. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα χρόνο να βγάλω φωτο και από πάνω.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-30-27-09-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-31-27-09-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λοιπόν το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Θεολόγος Β. Όπως βλέπετε το.....σιδέρωμα του deck φόρτωσης καλά προχωρά.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-32-02-10-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-33-02-10-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι δύο πρώτες τραβηγμένες πάνω από το Θεολόγος Β και η τελευταία τραβηγμένη πάνω από το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος.
Όπως βλέπετε και τα δύο προχωρούν στο full.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-37-16-10-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-38-16-10-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-40-16-10-2015.jpg

----------


## leo85

Και εδώ η δεξαμενή για το σύστημά πυρόσβεσης (εάν τα λέω καλά)

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ.Κ 18-10-2015.jpg

18-10-2015

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι για τα sprinκlers όπως μου είπαν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πρόοδο των εργασιών στις 03/11 στο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-43-03-11-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-44-03-11-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-45-03-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η εργασίες στο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ προχωρούν με γρήγορο ρυθμό. Στις 09.30 π.μ είχε ξεκινήσει το σιδέρωμα και στις 12.30 μ.μ έπεφτε επάνω η πρώτη λαμαρίνα. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-46-05-11-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-47-05-11-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-48-05-11-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο χθεσινές φωτό του αμφίπλωρου από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη (Φράττη - Κοτσέλη) στη Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0289.jpg__IMG_0317.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 7/11/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Η προέκταση για να γίνει το μηχανοστάσιο από την πάνω πλευρά όπως βλέπετε έχει αρχίσει, ενώ ο χώρος πάνω από το γκαράζ έχει σχεδόν σκεπαστεί. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-52-13-11-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-53-13-11-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-56-13-11-2015.jpg
Οι φωτο από τις 13/11.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 24-11-2015. Όπως βλέπετε η υπερκατασκευή έχει αρχίσει.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-58-24-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η κατασκευή του Bar προχωρά στο full, ενώ και η προέκταση για το μηχανοστάσιο ....από την άνω μεριά, έχει ξεκινήσει. Φωτο από τις 02/12/2015 για όλους τους φίλους των κατασκευών.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-59-02-12-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-60-02-12-2015.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-62-02-12-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο εβδομάδες μετά, και έχουν ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζονται τόσο οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος πάνω από το ντεκ του σαλονιού, όσο και η γέφυρα.

IMG_0176.jpg___IMG_0157.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/12/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών και στο _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_.

IMG_0429.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/01/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Περίεργο το τελευταίο άνω κομμάτι, γιατί όπως δείχνει δεν είναι η γέφυρα. Δεν πως είναι δίπλα του στο ίδιο σημείο το Θεολόγος Β.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ρε φίλε το ίδιο ακριβώς σκεφτόμουνα πριν ανεβάσω την φωτό, και μάλιστα σε σύγκριση με το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ που είναι δίπλα. Λογικά, θα πρέπει απλά η γέφυρα του ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ να είναι περισσότερο υπερυψωμένη, κάτι ας πούμε (για παράδειγμα και μόνο) όπως _η γέφυρα του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η του Στέλιος Φιλιάγκος :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Η υπερκατασκευή συνεχίζει ....να σηκώνετε. Η θέα από εκεί επάνω θα είναι απίστευτη, δυστυχώς απαγορευτική για μένα.
Φωτο χθεσινή.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-73-15-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε αυτές οι κάθετες λαμαρίνες που μπήκαν τώρα είναι σαφώς της γέφυρας, διακρίνονται επάνω και τα σημάδια για τα παράθυρα που θα κοπούν. Άρα το κομμάτι της υπερύψωσης που έγινε δεν θα είναι όπως του ΦΙΛΙΑΓΚΟΣ ή του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ, ολόκληρο δηλαδή (σε ύψος) ντεκ, αλλά μισό ή και λιγότερο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτό από το γκαράζ του πλοίου, μία από κάθε πλευρά. Στην δεύτερη βλέπουμε την μεγάλη σκαλά που αποτελεί (....προσωρινά βέβαια !!!) την μοναδική πρόσβαση προς τα επάνω ντεκ, ενώ θα ήθελα να σημειώσω την εντύπωση που μου έκαναν οι μεγάλες σε πλάτος σκάλες των επιβατών (διακρίνονται δεξιά και αριστερά στο ντεκ του σαλονιού). Το ίδιο φαρδιές είναι και οι αντίστοιχες σκάλες στο ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ που κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή.

IMG_0092.jpg__IMG_0089.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/01/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η αλήθεια είναι πως σε σχέση με το ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β δίπλα του, το έχουμε κάπως ....ριγμένο το _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_. Ας δούμε λοιπόν μία σημερινή του φωτογραφία, για να παρατηρήσουμε την πρόοδο κατασκευής του.

IMG_0248.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 05/03/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ όπως το είδε ο φακός μου στις 13/03. Για να μπεις στο σαλόνι υπήρχε η σκάλα που βλέπετε, τα πλαϊνά προχωρούσαν, και το σαλόνι.
Σήμερα ένα συρόμενο πήγαινε τις μηχανές και τα καζανάκια των εξατμίσεων, δεν πρόλαβα να δω αν είχε και τα ελικοπηδάλια. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-83-13-03-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-84-13-03-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-85-13-03-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-86-13-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....μάλλον και το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ θα βάλει καμπούνι.


Ενδιαφέρουσα η πληροφορία σου Παντελή, και μένει να επιβεβαιωθεί. Μέχρι τότε,




> Σήμερα ένα συρόμενο πήγαινε τις μηχανές και  τα καζανάκια των εξατμίσεων, δεν πρόλαβα να δω αν είχε και τα  ελικοπηδάλια.


να δούμε τα ελικοπηδάλια που πράγματι έχουν έρθει και περιμένουν πάνω στο γκαράζ του αμφίπλωρου την τοποθέτηση τους.

IMG_0252.jpg__IMG_0207.jpg__IMG_0255.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/03/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα επιβεβαιώθηκε από σίγουρη πηγή ότι το πλοίο θα έχει καμπούνι. 
Εδώ η πλώρη του όπως ήταν στις 26/03. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-89-26-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μαγαζιά ετοιμάζονται επάνω στο πλοίο, τα καπάκια από το κατάμπαρο έχουν τοποθετηθεί, τα ελικοπηδάλια είναι στη θέση τους, ενώ μηχανές και ηλεκτρογεννήτριες περιμένουν στο deck για να πάνε στη θέση τους. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-92-30-04-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-93-30-04-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-94-30-04-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-96-30-04-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-97-30-04-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι μονώσεις και οι επενδύσεις στο σαλόνι έχουν ξεκινήσει, η τεράστια γέφυρα του πλοίου, οι καταπέλτες στα κατάμπαρα έχουν τοποθετηθεί, και ενώ από την μία πλευρά τα μαγαζιά ετοιμάζονται από την άλλη δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει για τον απλό λόγο που φαίνεται στην τελευταία φωτογραφία.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-98-30-04-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-100-30-04-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-104-30-04-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-105-30-04-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-107-04-05-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα μαγαζιά έχουν τοποθετηθεί και από τις δύο πλευρές του πλοίου, και στις τέσσερις άκρες. Έτσι μας δείχνουν και το μήκος του,

IMG_0111.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/05/2016_

αλλά και επαληθεύουν την πληροφορία που μας είχε μεταφέρει εδώ και καιρό ο Παντελής.




> Σήμερα επιβεβαιώθηκε από σίγουρη πηγή ότι το πλοίο θα έχει καμπούνι.


IMG_0275.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/05/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ στο ΣΑΣ ζητά έκτακτη δρομολόγηση: 
*ΘΕΜΑ 3**2*
ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ.”* (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ) ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ-ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ 01-08-2016 ΕΩΣ 31-10-2016

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ τα στραντζαριστά για τα καθίσματα έχουν ετοιμαστεί, μονώσεις και πάνελ προχωρούν, τα καμπούνια πρώρα και ...πρώρα ξεκίνησαν και ετοιμάζονται και τα χειριστήρια στη γέφυρα έφτασαν. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-110-29-05-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-113-29-05-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-115-29-05-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-116-29-05-2016.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Βλέπουμε ότι έχουν αρχίσει και οι εργασίες για την μόνωση της γέφυρας.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-29-5-2016-01.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έφυγε από μπροστά του το ρυμουλκό ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ (καθελκύστηκε) και έτσι μπορούμε να δούμε καλύτερα την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο νέο αμφίπλωρο.

IMG_0364.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 04/06/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τρεις φωτογραφίες χθεσινές, ενώ περιμέναμε την καθέλκυση του ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β. Οι καταπέλτες κατασκευάζονται μέσα στον χώρο του γκαράζ του πλοίου, ενώ το καμπούνι από την πάνω "πλώρη" έχει σχεδόν ολοκληρωθεί.

IMG_0106.jpg__IMG_0118.jpg__IMG_0183.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/06/2016
_
Και μία μετά την καθέλκυση του ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β, στην οποία το βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά από αυτήν του την πλευρά.

IMG_0187.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/06/2016
_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών στο _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ_, που εξελίσσεται σε αρκετά "ογκώδες" αφού εκτός από τα καμπούνια ψηλώνουν - κλείνουν αρκετά και τα πλαινά του, ανάμεσα δηλαδή στην υπερκατασκευή και τις "πλώρες".

IMG_0031.jpg__IMG_0039.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/07/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μερικές εσωτερικές από τις 25/06. Το σαλόνι ...όπως ήταν, η γέφυρα και το μηχανοστάσιο.
Βέβαια έχει περάσει σχεδόν ένας μήνας και το πλοίο έχει προχωρήσει πολύ, γιατί μετά τον 15 Αύγουστο θα έχουμε καθέλκυση. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-125-25-06-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-128-25-06-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-129-25-06-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ οι δουλειές προχωρούν στο full. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-133-22-07-2016.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Οι εργασίες προχωρούν στο φουλ. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το σαλόνι όπου έχουν τοποθετηθεί οι ταπετσαρίες και τα σωσίβια στα καθίσματα, στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε να κατασκευάζεται ο καταπέλτης για το καμπούνι και στην τρίτη βλέπουμε την γέφυρα του.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-6-8-2016-01.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-6-8-2016-02.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-6-8-2016-03.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Παρατηρούμε ότι στην δεξιά πάντα από την μεριά της θάλασσας έχει κολληθεί το όνομα του πλοίου.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-7-8-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα ύφαλα βάφτηκαν, μια μπλε λουρίδα ...θα είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν του πλοίου, τα ανόδια ήρθαν, το όνομα πλέον είναι γραμμένο και στις τέσσερις πλευρές, το βάζο τοποθετήθηκε κάτω από το πλοίο και όλα προχωρούν προς την αποπεράτωση του. Σύντομα ....θα έχουμε καθέλκυση. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-134-09-08-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-138-09-08-2016.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πριν κάνει το πρώτο του μπανάκι έχει ανοίξει και το ΑΙΣ..... με το κάλο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 10.30 π.μ είχαν πει ότι θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του υπέροχου Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ. 
Ο αγιασμός του πλοίου έγινε, η σαμπάνια έσπασε (με τη δεύτερη φορά), αλλά τελικά (μάλλον λόγο ζέστης) ....κόλλησε και δεν ολοκληρώθηκε η καθέλκυση. Η διαδικασία θα ξανά γίνει αύριο το πρωί. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-143-12-08-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-148-12-08-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-155-12-08-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να λοιπόν που η "στραβή" μπορεί να συμβεί ακόμα και στους πιο καταξιωμένους επαγγελματίες, ακόμη και σε ναυπηγεία με τεράστια ιστορία και με εκατοντάδες άρτιες - άψογες καθελκύσεις στο ενεργητικό τους. Η κακιά ώρα.........

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι Γιώργο. Τώρα η κακιά ώρα.....η ζέστη?????? Πάντως παρ' ότι μέσα στο ναυπηγείο δούλευαν έως τις 21.00 μ.μ για να ετοιμάσουν τα συρματόσκοινα για να το βγάλουν, και εγώ ήμουν από τις 09.30 π.μ σήμερα το πρωί και παρακολούθησα αρκετά πράγματα από την ανέλκυση του, τελικά μόλις ξεκίνησε η καθέλκυση ....πάλι κόλλησε και δεν έβρεξε ούτε την καρίνα του.
Εδώ στη χθεσινή καθέλκυση που έφτασε έως τα ελικοπηδάλια. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-163-12-08-2016.jpg
Αυτό και αν είναι από τα ....άγραφα και δεν έχει ξανά γίνει *ποτέ*.

----------


## manolisfissas

Μετά από δύο αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες......το πλοίο καθελκύστηκε σήμερα το πρωί στα ναυπηγεία Παναγιωτάκη εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στον πλοιοκτήτη του.


ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-14-8-2016-01.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-14-8-2016-02.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά του κλέφτη, δύο του κλέφτη....τελικά στην τρίτη φορά και με την βοήθεια των P/K Μεγαλόχαρη VI & Πανορμίτης, το υπέροχο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ έπεσε στο νερό και με τη βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες του.  Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα. 

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-167-14-08-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-172-14-08-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-176-14-08-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ ξεκίνησε πριν λίγο από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια για το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και από την συσκευή AIS του πλοίου Παντελή, που αν δεν κάνω λάθος σήμερα πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη ημέρα εκπομπής της, μαθαίνουμε και τον αριθμό της ....ταυτότητας του, δηλαδή το _IMO_ _9803778_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το Vindeo της καθέλκυσης του υπέροχο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ.

----------


## leo85

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι και αυτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή φωτό από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0271.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 03/09/2016_

----------


## manolisfissas

Οι ταπετσαρίες έχουν τοποθετηθεί στα καθίσματα και στο μπαρ.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑΚ-4-9-2016--(1).jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑΚ-4-9-2016--(2).jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Μια φωτογραφία όπου έχει βαφτεί και η υπόλοιπη πλώρη του πλοίου.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-4-9-2016-03.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάνω από το καμπούνι έχουν τοποθετηθεί αυτά τα δύο συστήματα που θα έχουν τα υδραυλικά που θα είναι για την εσωτερική πόρτα, από την άλλη πλευρά ακόμη δεν έχουν τοποθετηθεί και όπως βλέπετε η πόρτα είναι κάτω. Και δύο φωτογραφίες από τα χειριστήρια στη γέφυρα. Όντως μια υπέροχη κατασκευή.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία και καλά τελειώματα.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-181-04-09-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-189-04-09-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-191-04-09-2016.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-192-04-09-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ σήμερα ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια-Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## andria salamis

Καλοτάξιδο,μια φωτο απο την βόλτα μου.

DSC_8809.JPG

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίο το νέο φέρι Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ.
Καλοτάξιδο σε πλήρωμα και πλοιοκτήτη.

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Γνωριμία με το ολοκαίνουργιο αμφίπλωρο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ στις 20/9/2016 την ημέρα όπου ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Πέραμα-Παλούκια.Το πλοίο είναι πανέμορφο και εύχομαι να είναι καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο!!!Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω μερικές φωτογραφίες από το σαλόνι του πλοίου και από τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα.P1540787.JPGP1540766.JPGP1540634.JPGP1540659.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νεότυκτο αμφίπλωρο σε χθεσινό δρομολόγιο (29/10ου) ανάμεσα Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0395.jpg

----------


## nikosinaosos

Το πλοιο περιμένοντας και μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Σαλαμίνας την ωρα που εκτελούσε δρομολογια

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μερικές φωτο από το υπέροχο σαλόνι του Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ. Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες από τη γέφυρα.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-205-08-02-2017.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-208-08-02-2017.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-210-08-02-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε όπως υποσχέθηκα την όμορφη γέφυρα του Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-206-08-02-2017.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-207-08-02-2017.jpg ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-209-08-02-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε σημερινή φωτό από την Σαλαμίνα, σε ώρα ρεπό μαζί με το ομόσταβλο και ...ομοχρώματο ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ.

IMG_0181.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 06/05/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο υπέροχα πλοία το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ και το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ με πλοιοκτήτες τους κ.κ Καρνέση - Λαλούση, ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευασμένα από Ελληνικά χέρια στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη από τους κ.κ Φράτη - Κοτσέλη.

ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-79-16-12-2017.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Δύο υπέροχα πλοία το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ και το Θεοχάρης Μαρία Λ με πλοιοκτήτες τους κ.κ Καρνέση - Λαλούση, ναυπηγό την Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη και κατασκευασμένα από Ελληνικά χέρια στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη από τους κ.κ Φράτη - Κοτσέλη.
> 
> ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ-Λ-79-16-12-2017.jpg


 μοιάζουνε λίγο? καλοτάξιδα να είναι Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά από τις 05/02 έως τις 06/02/2018.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρώτος δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου μετά την κατασκευή του (να δούμε στο μέλλον μήπως θα είναι και ο τελευταίος του εν Ελλάδι !!!). Πριν λίγη ώρα μπήκε στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στον Πειραιά.

----------


## dedaferries

ακούγετε ότι είναι κοντά σε πώληση στο εξωτερικό

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου για την επιβεβαίωση. Το έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει, και πριν δύο ποστ (εμμέσως) αλλά και _εδώ_.

----------


## _evoikos

Aν πουληθουν θα ειναι η πρωτη πωληση για το 2018

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το υπέροχο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ μέσα στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά που έχει μπει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-80-12-2-2018.jpg

----------


## esperos

Χθες το πρωί πλησιάζοντας την δεξαμενή.

IOANNIS SOFIA K003.jpg

----------


## _evoikos

Αποδεξαμενιστηκε το Ιωαννης Σοφια Κ απο την μεγαλη δεξαμενη του  Βασιλειαδη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την ολοκλήρωση του δεξαμενισμού του έχει επιστρέψει σε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι στις αρχές του Μαρτίου τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΙΩΆΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΊΑ Κ, ΜΑΤΟΎΛΑ Κ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΏΡΓΙΟΣ θα εκτελούν δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Ρίο-Αντίριο.


Αξημέρωτα σήμερα αναχώρησε από την Σαλαμίνα για το Ρίο, κάνοντας τον γύρο της Πελοποννήσου μετά τα _γνωστά_ προβλήματα που παρουσιάστηκαν στην διώρυγα της Κορίνθου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατά τις 02,30 π.μ αναχώρησε το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ από τη Σαλαμίνα και κάνοντας το γύρο της Πελοποννήσου (αφού ο Ισθμός έκλεισε) ξεκίνησε για Ρίο. Αυτή την ώρα Δυτικά από τη νήσο Βελοπούλα με 9,7 μίλια. Τα άλλα δύο που θα φύγουν......όταν σπάσει ο καιρός, είναι το Ματούλα και το Γεώργιος. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εμ τι να σου κάνω.... Δεν διαβάζεις πριν γράψεις !!!  Δεν πειράζει όμως, συμπλήρωσες κι άλλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχω και φωτο από μέσα .....αλλά δεν είμαι στο pc μου :Glee:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξεκίνησε ήδη δρομολόγια στη γραμμή του Ρίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Έχω και φωτο από μέσα .....αλλά δεν είμαι στο pc μου


Όπως υποσχέθηκα, εν πλω για Ρίο. Καλές δουλειές σε όλα τα πληρώματα.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-218-27-02-2018.jpg

----------


## dedaferries

σήμερα στο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ έσπασαν οι κάβοι του  και δίπλωσε στην προβλήτα του ριου με αποτέλεσμα να κοπανιέτε με την πλευρά του στην προβλήτα για αρκετή ώρα ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν έχει μεγάλες ζημιές το κουφάρι και τα πηδάλια του .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> σήμερα στο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΟΦΙΑ Κ έσπασαν οι κάβοι του  και δίπλωσε στην προβλήτα του ριου με αποτέλεσμα να κοπανιέτε με την πλευρά του στην προβλήτα για αρκετή ώρα ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν έχει μεγάλες ζημιές το κουφάρι και τα πηδάλια του .


Εκτός από την προσωπική σου μαρτυρία φίλε μου, η οποία να σου πω την αλήθεια μου με τρόμαξε (κοπανιόταν με την πλευρά του στην προβλήτα για αρκετή ώρα), αναφέρεται πουθενά αλλού το περιστατικό ??? Όσο κι αν έψαξα δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι σχετικό. 

Πάντως, το απόλυτα βέβαιο είναι ότι όλα τα χθεσινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου εκτελέστηκαν κανονικά μέχρι αργά την νύχτα, και κανονικά εκτελεί και τα σημερινά του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν ....και είναι 100% σίγουρες, λένε ότι έσπασε οι κάβοι ....αλλά το κράτησαν οι άγκυρες και απλά το πλήρωμα το ίσιωσε. Αν είχε πάθει ζημιές θα ερχόταν για να τις αποκαταστήσει, ενώ συνεχίζει και δουλεύει κανονικά στην γραμμή Ρίου-Αντιρρίου. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Nickos_p

Με φόντο τη γέφυρα....
18/5/2018

IO_SO_K.jpg

----------


## Nickos_p

Από το κατάστρωμα του ΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ Κ



20180309_094823.jpg

----------


## Nickos_p

18/9/2018, Ριο. Ανατολική Προβλήτα.

io_sof_k.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος της δρομολογιακής περιόδου 2017-2018, και το πλοίο αναχώρησε αργά την νύχτα από το Ρίο για την επιστροφή του στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τέλος της δρομολογιακής περιόδου 2017-2018, και το πλοίο αναχώρησε αργά την νύχτα από το Ρίο για την επιστροφή του στην Σαλαμίνα.


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Ας δούμε το υπέροχο Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ πριν 2 περίπου ώρες όταν πέρναγε τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΣΟΦΙΑ-Κ-220-01-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ιωάννης Σοφία Κ έφυγε από το Σκέρλο και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για την ακινησία του.

----------

